# An Idea



## MattPA (Apr 9, 2009)

This may appeal to some folks. A coworker recently brought in a fund raiser and the item I bought cost $18.00. It was a 18oz Mason Jar with oatmeal cookie mix that makes up to 3 dozen cookies. It has the christmas material on top tied with a red bow and instructions. The ingredients are sugar, brown sugar,flour,corn flakes, chocolate chips,coconut and rolled oats in layers in that order. Now I know this was expensive but its for a good cause. And I think for those of you looking to make extra money from home that this type of endeavor would be somewhat profitable if you could make them and sell to friends, family, fleamarkets,fundraisers, online ect. Just an idea. I like them because they store nicely and all the ingredients are all ready there all I have to do is add the wet ingredients, mix and heat.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

My husband owns a fundraising distributorship. We get a lot of calls from folks that want to use the brochures to sell cookies or whatnot just to raise extra money for their families. The more they sell, the greater the price break and the higher their profit. The only problem is that right now fundraising isn't very successful in areas where the median income is pretty low. People can't afford to pay $18 for cookie mix. 

We've had about 150 moms from all over the country work for us and pitch the brochures and products to schools, churches and other organizations for fundraisers. that seems to work out a bit better (although it works much better where people are more comfortable giving to charitable causes) and those associates of ours make 7%. 

Most fundraising distributorships like ours will hire folks to pitch their fundraising products in exchange for a percentage. The only problem is that people have to be extremely self-motivated and able to take "no" for an answer and keep plugging away at it. Some people get discouraged pretty fast. Others, who are motivated and energetic do extremely well, and get weekly checks for nearly $1k in profits. It all depends on the person, and it's certainly not for everyone.

Your idea is sound, MattPA, but in order to sell your cookie dough to fundraising companies you'll need to have an FDA approved kitchen...that's not so easy. It would, however be an excellent way for churches, homeschool groups and other smaller groups to make a great profit fundraising, especially if the person putting the products together was willing to work for a small percentage (less than 15%) of the fundraiser, plus materials cost. I think someone could make a decent business out of it if they were resourceful and good with mixes. It would work even better if you could take some pretty pictures of the mixes and put together a brochure, even something using Microsoft Word or Publisher would be sufficient to build a great home business.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I did this for a couple of years at the Farmers Market. I had several different types of mixes that really looked nice and sold for $15. The local Health Dept. said I couldn't do it because I was "processing" food and needed a commercial kitchen. I can't remember how many I sold, but I ended up with a lot left.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Mixes in a jar do well being sold to office workers, etc. And at seasonal craft fairs. 

Another variation is "something in a mug". A couple of packets of hot chocolate in a mug wrapped in pretty colored plastic wrap. Some soup in a mug, etc. Flavored coffee packets. Great for someone to give as a gift to an office worker, etc. Mugs could be themed for the season or group. Since you are only using products in commercial packaging, no health regs come into play. 

Bean mixes for a great multi bean soup is good also. With an outstanding recipe of course.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

pinemead said:


> I did this for a couple of years at the Farmers Market. I had several different types of mixes that really looked nice and sold for $15. The local Health Dept. said I couldn't do it because I was "processing" food and needed a commercial kitchen. I can't remember how many I sold, but I ended up with a lot left.


Can you tell us which ones sold well for you? Perhaps you can PM me the how-to's and the 'recipe' that you attach to the jar? Just looking for small giftie ideas for Xmas gifts! - Catherine


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I got started using the "Gifts In a Jar" series. Sorry, but I can't get to them at the moment. If you google that phrase, you'll get lots of recipes. The books have printed cardstock directions included to cut out and use. I covered the top with Homespun fabric and tied it with raffia. I sold a lot of soup mixes, and many cookie mixes. I even had pasta dishes like spagetti (just add tom. sauce and meat), fetticine, and some others that I can't remember. Because I needed a lot of cards, I designed and printed them on my computer.

Even though I used purchased ingredients from the local supermarket, I was "processing" those ingredients by opening the original packaging and transferring them to a sterilized jar. Dumb, but it's our Health Dept.,but as noted above, if you are just putting packaged items in a jar or mug, there wouldn't be a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We have bunches of gift in a jar recipes (5 pages) over in the HT Cookbook: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=151824


----------



## MattPA (Apr 9, 2009)

Vashti:
Thank you for all the useful insights into the business and your suggestions and even the explanation of how your business model works. I am sure that it wouldn't be to difficult for some of the Homesteaders here who own farms and that maybe could throw up a pole building and commercial kitchen area to get started. The kitchen doesn't have to be overly big, just kept clean.Yes, it might take some investment but with the proper marketing and sales model, such as yours, I am sure they could be successful. As far as the Health Department goes we are always willing to accomadate those that wish to start a venture by supplying information on what is required to get a Health Department Cerificate for their operation. Most people fear the unknown but once they learn the process it becomes easier to deal with. 

The fundraising idea is practical because you are not trying to sell to an individual. You instead are selling to a group where non-payed individuals are selling to their friends, family and co-workers so that the proceeds benefit the organization. Whether its girl scouts, schools, churches or other entities the money is still green.

Also, like your company, there are companies that sell to so called middle men who then promote the product thereby not having to actually make or be responsible for the product themselves on a manufacturing level. Around my way there is a sub company that does this.

My wife always is selling fundraisers whether for me kids school, girlscouts or sports team. In each of these she sells any where around $500 -$1000 dollars worth. The funds then go to your childs accounts for such things as class trips, graduation ceremonies, or field trips. My son went to the Bahamas this way with


----------

